# In honor of the 5 year anniversary of 9/11....



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

My non-custom license plates issued by the state of california:








Adam, I found the other one BTW.
Never forget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

so those plates are just a coincidence?


----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Jetta II)*

yup


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: (Sir Youngblood)*

Wow, that is amazing that it was by chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (The Ninja)*

this has inspired me


----------



## In-N-Out (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've since sold the GTI but still have the plate hanging on my wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (In-N-Out)*

wow....very inspiring


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Wow. That's all I can say... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

